# 400+ gal african setup



## Nova Bill (Apr 29, 2008)

I am the General Manager of a Restaurant in Alexandria Virginia. Last year we decided to put up a few large display tanks. I have never kept fish, and I thought how hard could it be, we will just get some tanks fill them with water, add some fish and some sort of filter, easy right. Boy was I wrong. I started using this forum as my main resource for information, as I got deeper into the project I realized how much more time and $ this project was going to cost me. I am proud to say that I now have two large tanks that are up and running well. Thank you to everyone on this forum for the wealth of information provided in your posts.

6 months ago I knew nothing about keeping fish, I realize now I picked two rather large tanks to start my hobby with.

I also set up a larger Central American Tank, Which I just posted in the CA section.

Stock List

60 + Assorted Haps Peacocks and Mbumba

2 Frontosas

2 Clown Loaches

3 Bristlenose Plecos

2 Bala Sharks

2 petricola cats

This tank is viewable 3 sides and built into a wall as you can see from the pictures.

Since we are a Caribbean restaurant I tried to make it look like a marine type environment.

enjoy the pictures

please feel free to post comments and suggestions


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Nice job! Is that a 10 foot or 12?

Three things... Frontosa prefer to be in groups as they are very social. I would add three or four more, in fact, you could probably add a lot more fish to this tank in general.

Second, small mbuna species may end up becoming a snack for the Frontosa. That's not a guarantee as I've seen some pretty odd mixes with Fronts that have worked and you have a very large tank to work with, but just be aware of it in case you notice dwindling numbers.

Finally, who's name do we mention to get a discount at your restaurant for all the help in setting up these tanks? :wink:


----------



## fumoffu (Apr 23, 2008)

Joea said:


> Finally, who's name do we mention to get a discount at your restaurant for all the help in setting up these tanks? :wink:


Yes, a discount and information on how get reservation for one of those tables by the tanks would be very nice


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks awesome :thumb: 
I know they say lots of rock is good but I wouldn't use so much.  I'd like to see more of the fish & if they didn't have so many places to hide they might be out more. Do you have any yellow tailed acei in there? They use the top part of the tank alot and like to stay in a group so it's better to have several. Since I got mine it seems the other fish swim up higher in the tank too.

I'd love to see those tanks & fish & I'm not that far from Alexandria. Maybe I could get hubby to take me to your restaurant for my birthday dinner next month :thumb: . I'd just say Nova Bill to get Joea's discount, right? :lol: Congrats on the set up. You did a great job and it really does look super. Good luck with it and the restaurant too. Oh what's the name of the restaurant? If you can't put the name in the group, maybe you could tell me in my mailbox & also where you got that assortment of fish too :drooling: . Guess I'll have to go into the BIG city to find anything like that. Winchester is disappointing when it comes to fish.


----------



## Nova Bill (Apr 29, 2008)

Tank is 12 ft, but one foot is an overflow chamber that is not visible, so really it is 11 ft.

the name of the restaurant is Mango Mike's, introduce yourself, my name is Bill and I would love to buy anyone here a drink.

4580 Duke St
Alexandria VA
22304

Yes I would like to get more fronts. Anyone around have fry?

Most of the fish in this tank were purchased from Eddie at Bluegrass Cichlids

No yellow tailed acei but I will keep a lookout for some, thank you for the advice.

as far as the rock work goes I didn't like it at first but it really grew on me. It is cool to watch the fish swim in and out of the caves, pictures do not do justice. There is over 70 fish in there and, as others have said, room for at least 30 more so there is always more than enough fish to watch.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. I am jeeeaaloouss 

I say keep the rockwork! It's beautiful, and mbuna need good hiding spots. Very, very nice!

Should you ever expand your operations, we're quite lacking in Caribbean restaurants in Oklahoma... :thumb:


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice tank, and thanks for posting the address. Can't wait to check out the food and the tank.


----------



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Bill, very nice tank. I grew up in Woodbrdige, living in SC now gotta go where the Air Force sends me. I am going to be in that area next month, would love to stop by and see the tank. My parents work in Old Town, I am thinking an afterwork meal is in order.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

MANGO MIKE'S!!! I Love reggae! I had seen the big one over in the little lounge but I havent seen this one yet. If you want some Acei's I know a guy in Ashburn who has 30-50 of them at about 2 inches showing some nice color. A school of those swimming across the top of the tank would be nice. I might stop by this weekend to check out your tanks. :dancing:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting the name and address of the restaurant. I likes me some Reggae music too lol. Thanks also for the info on where you got the fish. I was kinda hoping you knew a good local place for fish  . I guess if you want good quality and a good variety in this neck of the woods ya gotta order. I'm sure you'll love the acei if you can get your hands on some. They're great looking fish and really add alot of activity to a tank. Again, really love the tank pics. That urn is awesome in there. Really looks like how I'd imagine it would look snorkeling. Hope I can get there to see it in person :thumb:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

if you cant get any acei yellow tail locally,i have a bunch at 1.5" or so.i could figure out how to ship them to you for the cost of shipping.pm me if your interested.


----------



## steinfire (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks great.....I love going in a resturant and seeing a nice big fish tank. I bet a ton of your customers think that is a saltwater tank.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful Tank!

What is that little orange and black barred cichlid in the pic with the Front (6th pic)? He is simply adorable.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> Beautiful Tank!
> 
> What is that little orange and black barred cichlid in the pic with the Front (6th pic)? He is simply adorable.


_Pseudotropheus crabro_.


----------



## Nova Bill (Apr 29, 2008)

steinfire said:


> Looks great.....I love going in a resturant and seeing a nice big fish tank. I bet a ton of your customers think that is a saltwater tank.


yes, guests are constantly asking about the "saltwater" tank. but the false marine look was the intention.


----------



## Nova Bill (Apr 29, 2008)

steinfire said:


> Looks great.....I love going in a resturant and seeing a nice big fish tank. I bet a ton of your customers think that is a saltwater tank.


yes, guests are constantly asking about the "saltwater" tank. but the false marine look was the intention.

I still need some more fronts and some acei, anyone in northern virginia have fry?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Bill I know someone in Ashburn with alot of Acei. Send me a PM and ill get you his info.


----------

